# Freud Trimmer Closeout



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Rockler is having a (online only) close-out sale on the 1HP Freud Laminate Trimmer. Reg. $99.99 for $69.99 ...

Trimmer Sale


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If only they offered a plunge base..


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> If only they offered a plunge base..


The plunge base for this tool is item# FT1010. A Google search for Freud FT1010 will yield sources and pictures.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Charles!


----------

